# HOW TO REMOVE A VINYL TOP



## bigwilllowkey (Jan 14, 2007)

JUST WANT TO SEE IF ANYONE KNOW HOW TO REMOVE A HALF VINYL TOP FROM A 87 CHEVY CAPRICE LS BROUGHAM ?


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

I HAVE A 83 LINCOLN THAT HAD A LANDAU TOP.. STARTED RIPPING ALL THE VINYL TOP OFF THE OUTSIDE... THEN YOU TAKE THE HEAD LINER OFF AND REMOVE THE SCREWS THAT ARE HOLDING UP THE LANDU TOP... ITS EASY BRO... YOULL BE DONE DADA IN NO TIME


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

jaws of life, and cut pillars very carefully


----------



## bigwilllowkey (Jan 14, 2007)

thanks guys :thumbsup:


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

Post pics of what a vinyl top looks like on a "CUSTOM INTERIOR" :dunno: :loco:


----------



## DEE818 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigwilllowkey_@Aug 20 2008, 12:09 AM~11390972
> *JUST WANT TO SEE IF ANYONE KNOW HOW TO REMOVE A HALF VINYL TOP FROM A 87 CHEVY CAPRICE LS BROUGHAM ?
> *


 HEAT GUN AND PULL IT OFF


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Aug 20 2008, 10:03 PM~11398381
> *Post pics of what a vinyl top looks like on a "CUSTOM INTERIOR"  :dunno:  :loco:
> *


smart ass! its upholstery, upholstery shops do them so it counts. 

if you notice most people these days have stock interiors anyways (and pretedn its better than custom for some reason)


----------

